# Ferret implants anyone????



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Had one of my lady ferts at the vet for a jill jabbing and he was discussing new research by a guy called Nico Schumacher about the rise in adrenal disease, which he thinks is not caused by early spaying but by actual spaying. The vets is offering a new treatment called a deslorelin implant which apparently prevents jills coming into heat for 2 years, and effectively "chemically castrates" hobs for the same amount of time. The guy I spoke to really seemed to know his stuff, its a big vet hospital and he seemed very current on the research. Problem is the research is limited to the one study although apparently it has been used in show dogs for a long time to keep them out of season until they are bred, so its not entirely new, I think I might have read it can be used to help adrenal disease too. This kinda sounds like a good alternative to a spay, which I was planning on doing this winter. Anyways, thought some ferty people might like to take a look and tell me what they think?

Nico Johannes Schoemaker: Hyperadrenocorticism in ferrets

It is a LOT of reading that I cant actually be bothered to do right now but I'm going to get stuck into it this weekend on my weekend off...where most people would be going out drinking or shopping or to the cinema, I am reading on the latest way to castrate my ferrets...god I am sad! :lol2:


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link! i have heard about this too so will be good to have a read! :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't think this is going to be an alternative to spaying, at least not for potentially the majority (ie. rescues) mainly because of the trust issue but also because of the money issue.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> I don't think this is going to be an alternative to spaying, at least not for potentially the majority (ie. rescues) mainly because of the trust issue but also because of the money issue.


Absolutely, he mentioned that too, saying it would never work for rescues, but on a private keeper basis I'm wondering if its worth doing. Certainly in the long run it would cost tonnes more money but I'm just trying to decide if its worth doing...you've got adrenal disease on the one side, yet on the other side you've got any complications that might result because of the new implant, which are unquantifiable at the mo. The vet was obviously v. for it and he's a new specialist thats come in so seems to know what he's doing, just tryin to work out if it would be any good for me ladeez! :lol2:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

All of the current research and evidence suggests that neutering & spaying is the main cause of Adrenal Disease...but unfortunately currently, as not many vets are offering the implant, the pros outweigh the cons.

I'd say go for it if it is being offered and the vet seems confident about it. I think in the future implant will be the way forward - probably not for rescues though, that want to prevent possible future breeding (and for good reason).


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

With regards to the rescue situation, desloreline implants can be used in conjunction with neutering not just instead of. In entire animals there is a constant cycle of stimulant hormones that are meant to cause sex hormone release from the ovaries/testes. Once the gonads respond then the signal is switched off until sex hormone levels drop again. After neutering the stimulant hormones are released but get no response and so there is no 'switching off' of their signal. Constant high levels lead to overstimulation of similar receptors on the adrenal glands and excess adrenal activity in response.
Implant use prevents the release of the stimulant hormones so stops sex hormone production but also prevents stimulation of the adrenal glands. This means if rescues want to guarantee no breeding and no risk of hyperoestrogenism in females they can still neuter the ferrets, but using an implant as well prevents the subsequent overactivity of the adrenals. The downside of the implants is that they are expensive, they only last around 18months so need repeating and they need a very large needle to place! We have implanted a large number of ferrets and not had any side effects when used as a preventative approach. There is the occasional ferret with active adrenal disease that will show short-term deterioration and lethargy after the implant is placed for treatment as the already abnormal hormones go a bit haywire but they soon settle down and improve dramatically after the early phase.


----------

